# storage abroad



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, has anyone used storage in France or Spain. We do a 6 week trip every summer, but would love to use our van more. We do the odd weekend (march to june) but don't bother in winter. Here is our idea. If we could store the van closer to the sun we would fly out (cheap midweek flights) tour around for a week or two then fly back. I run a small business and i could take a week or so off several time a year but the drive to and from warmer climes takes up most of the time. "But driving is part of the fun" i hear you say. I agree, i love our 6 week trip. We meet up with friends every year and driving is part of the enjoyment when time is not pressing. I look forward to your comments, and any info. I would like to hear from anyone who has done this.

Ian.


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

BTT


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

I know b****r all about the subject but seem to remember reading somewhere on this forum about problems that Jersey residents were having with the French authorities about keeping their M/Hs in France. I believe that the French authorities were trying to expel them all on a legal point. I tried a search but can't find it - but one of the resident forumophiles? will be along soon with an answer I'm sure.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have noticed that most of the airports seem to have storage facilities. A couple of points - how would you manage the MOT test. Also if you look up C7KEN's posts I am sure he posted the other day that British residents driving UK cars were having problems keeping them over there for more than a few months.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Registration/storage*

Hi Artona

I have been advised that if I stay put in the same local area in Italy next year, I may have to reregister the van with Italian plate.

I am currently researching this and will add a post in due course. Slightly off the original topic, but possibly connected none the less.

Rapide561


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. We don't intend to leave it there all year, maybe september to february then return home for MOT etc. We would then use it at home. for 6 months or so.

Ian.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi zxrer
I am aware of a long term storage facility near us between Alicante/Murcia Spain which you could use to keep your camper here for 6 months but it would need to be out of Spain for the other six months or they want it with spanish plates, I am being told they are trying to reduce the time that UK motors can be driven around here on UK plates, when it changes I will post on here, if this is of any interest I can get you a tel No for the storage place


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks c7ken. phone number would be great, or email if you can get it. do you know how secure the place is. 

Ian.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Quite a few links here that may help

Regards Dave


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

zxrer give me a few days and I will try and check this place out for you ie costs and security I have mislaid the Tel No but I think they advertise in Costa Blanca News which comes out tommorrow, it could be ideal for you as we don't have real bad weather down here ,I thought I might need this facility but have enough room to park ours with the cars next to our house


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks C7KEN, the location sounds good, and two airports to choose from. thanks for taking the time check it out.

Ian.


----------



## 95431 (Jun 13, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Quite a few links here that may help
> 
> Thanks Dave, I will trawl through that lot.
> 
> Ian.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Storage in Spain*

zxrer you have a PM


----------



## 97857 (Feb 24, 2006)

Off topic question for C7KEN (I would write a PM ,but do not seem to know how to do that yet on this site)Sorry, I do not mean to hijack thread,just don't know how else to contact you :

We will be heading to the south of Spain this Sept ( we are Americans) & are defining choices ( see thread below) & one of the possibilities involves possibly parking a small motorhome for 5/6 mo in the winter on someones land in a village area with a local school that my child could attend.( we would take many or most weekends and holidays off to explore).We would pay rent ofcourse and find some way to deal with the down sides.Is that even remotely possible and if so where would I find someone interested? ( We have some rural fincas lined up as probably more logical possibilities,but wanted to explore this or even to find out if one could motor camp somewhere for the winter and attend a castillian speaking village school because my child is bilingual and we want her to have the immersion to the culture and language).

I am not in Spain ( never been) ,so your expertise would be very helpful and appreciated.My email is [email protected]ks in advance!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Wtnow email sent


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

zxrer you have a PM


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Remember to tell/ask your insurance company as you will have already advised them on proposal form of normal storage place eg drive garage barn etc. Some say what the heck they wont find out, but what if it is stolen or the place catches fire. :roll: Pip pip


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Wtnow I have been trying to send you an email but it keeps getting returned I have sorted out some places in Spain for you can you get in touch


----------

